# Caesar Creek visibility?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I know the answer, but I still have to ask: what is the visibility like at Caesar Creek?

Thanks!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Hit the lake this am.vis poor,temp 62. Pulled cranks for 2 hrs. Threw jigs for 1 hr. Nothing, talked to crappie fisherman, said crappie were still deep. Marked a lot of fish (saugeye I hope).


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I was catching crappie in 1-2 feet of water last week! I think it's about that time for everything to start turning on at CC. Try fishing the North end of the lake for better clarity and warmer water temps.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Water visibility is fair, not like it was 2 weeks ago. Crappies hit good in the am then just started to pick up a few here and there in the afternoon. Good Luck.


----------



## mb5322 (Apr 19, 2008)

Was tossing a 1oz chartruse spinner bait on the southside yesterday, and it vanished about 8" down, never made it to the north side of the lake.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone have an update they could share with me?
Water temp, Clarity, patterns for bass and crappie?
much appreciated!!!
Fletch


----------



## mb5322 (Apr 19, 2008)

Read one post below yours, add in temps in mid 60's


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I drove over there yesterday evening and talked to a guy at the dock.
He said he didn't do well at all but he talked to another guy that said he caught a couple of bass but they were small. He said the temp was 60-61.
The water was very stained.


----------



## crappie12 (Apr 10, 2004)

Was on the lake yesterday from 8a til about 2p. South pool temps were mostly around 61 with 15 inch visibility, except at very back of coves it was around 63 and close to 20 inch visibility. Crappie were on the banks til 10am when they disapeared.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fished the pioneer village cove today from 3 to 7 and only caught one small saugeye and a 8in yellow perch. I didn't think there were perch in there?


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Lake is still very stained and probably getting worse with the rain today. Caught many small fish, saugeye, white bass and gills on shallow crankbaits - even caught a 4lb channel. No decent bass.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Freeze said:


> Lake is still very stained and probably getting worse with the rain today. Caught many small fish, saugeye, white bass and gills on shallow crankbaits - even caught a 4lb channel. No decent bass.


The CAT scared them away :>)
Nice boat Bro! I'm jealous.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Last night the main, open water parts of the lake south of the 73 no-wake zone had two feet or so vis. There was quite a bit of dirty water, less that a foot of vis, in the coves like Jonas. 

Also along the banks there was a very defined break between clean water and dirty water...it went from two feet or so to zero vis. I caught two fish (only boated one, doh!) that came out of the dirty water along the bank. I think they were ambushing out of the dirty water into the clear. The dirty water was from wakes hitting the bank and stirring crap up.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

What kind of hound do you have?I have a Plott Hound by the name of Roscoe.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Ah, i don't anymore. Just a lazy mostly black lab, haha.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

05 16 water was high and green vis a foot maybe


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I went out yesterday. Depending where I was at, I had 6" - 1'. Caught a half dozen small white bass and 20 - 25 saugeye, but most were all cigars. 

Released everything except for 3 saugs that made for a couple of nice sandwiches. Glad the rain held off!!


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

5/ 19/08
went muskie fishing did not do any good
water temp are to low even for walleye
the water temps should be in the 70deg
that is a 10 deg dif


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Did the water still look like coffee?
Thanks


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

I was there on Monday, very merky still! Fished about 3 hours caught one white bass 14".


----------

